# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  منقول من المحبين:سـامي السـامي .. بطـل وصـانـع كـل المحمـولات جـوا ..

## نجمة السعد

*السابع من فبراير 2005 توقف نبض القصائد ... 
وعادت شقشقة العصافير إلى منابعها حزينة منكسرة .. 
وأبى جسد الأرض المتعب أن ينام .. 
وتوقف جريان النيل الخالد ... فماتت أشجار النخيل واقفة .. 
وتصدعت جبال التاكا والأماتونج ... 
وبيكنا نحـن ... 
السايع من نوفمبر ... 
أشرقت الشمس هائمة حزينة بلا ضوءٍ، 
يقود إلى المعاني والوضوح ... 
وإزدادت فوضى الحواس والجسد والروح ... 
فقد إرتد بصرنا مرات ومرات دون أن يتكحل بمرأى سامي السامي .. 
وكطفل صغير بكيت .. وبكيت .. وبكيت .. 
بكيت بشكل مباح كما لم أبكي من قبل .. 
ولن أبكي من بعـد ... 
عيناي المعبأتان بالأحزان 
كانتا تستعرضان رحلة فتى جميل اسمه سامي السامي .. 
منح المريخ كل شئ .. 
فنه ، عرقه ، وقته ، وحين احتاج المريخ لروحه منحه لها بكل طيب 
خاطر وبكل رضاء .. 
فتفوق علينا جميعا في عشق المريخ وحبه .. 
سـامي السـامي .. 
بربك قـل لي كيف أتهجـأ اسـمك ؟؟ 
أتهجأه بشفتي جهـرا ..؟؟ 
أم بقلبي حبـا ..؟؟ 
أم بدمعي دمـا ..؟؟ 
أم بوريدي نبضـا ..؟؟ 
كيف أتهجأ اسـمك 
وكل حرف فيه جرح مقدس بنينا بدمه تاريخ الزعيم .. 
وكل حرف فيه هو عظمة المريخ .. وقدسية المريخ .. وإنتصار المريخ .. 
كيف أتهجأ اسمك وكل حرف فيه أمة بحالها وتاريخ يشيد لنا ماضي 
الحضور ، وحضور الضوء.. 
يقينا من السقوط في الختام .. 
سامي السامي : 
لا شيء يفصلنا عنك وعن التغني بك .. 
لا الغياب .. ولا الحزن .. ولا حتى الفراغ والموت 
لا شيء يأخذنا منك أو يأخذك منا يا سامي .. 
لا شئ يا سامي فجذورك مدفونة في أعماق أمة حمراء جميلة .. 
تنظر إليك دوما وتغنيك دوما وتدعو لك دوما .. 
لا شئ يلهينا عنك أيها السامي الباقي في قلوبنا .. 
فكل الطرق تؤدي إليك .. وكل الأبواب تفتح فيك وتنتهي فيك .. 
والرحلة لم تكتمل بعد .. 
فها أنت تعود إلينا مضرجا بانتصارات الزعيم فنراك في كل فرحة 
حمراء .. في كل هتافات الصفوة .. في كل لعبة جميلة .. 
في كل انجاز مريخي .. 
نراك المريخ .. ونرى المريخ سامي .. 
فكيف ننساك ايها السامي ؟؟؟ 
كل صباح تعود لنا يا سامي .. تعود لنا كما أتيتنا لأول مرة .. 
وكما ذهبت منا لآخر مرة .. 
تعود لنا عند جوبا .. 
عند سيكافا .. 
عند دبي .. 
عند ماندلا .. 
تعود لنا حين نفتخر بتاريخ المريخ ونمجد الزعيم لأنك صانع كل هذا .. 
تعود لنا شرارة نصر أحمر باهر .. 
وأحزانا مؤقتة .. 
ثم تذهب لترقد في السلام ... 
سامي السامي .. أيها المولود في ارتواء المريخ : 
هل تعلم أننا نفتخر بك كل صباح .. ونعتز بك كل نهار ووناجيك 
كل ليل ومساء ؟؟ 
هل تعلم أننا نظمأ لك كل حين ؟ 
فنراك حينا في أطفال الزعيم .. وحينا في جمال المريخ .. 
وحينا، نراك ملمحا بكرا يزيح عنا تعب السنين .. 
فنخلدك في شرايين الدم الأحمر حبا والتزاما .. 
سامي السامي .. 
"هل آن الأوان لكي تنام" 
* * * 
اليوم هدأت روحي الظمأى لك ولابداعك الجميل ... 
فقررت أن أكتب شئيا عنك .. 
عن مسيرتك مع الأحمر الوهاج وقبله .. 
أكتب عن حزني عليك في صورة أخرى اسمها سامي السامي .. 
صورة جميلة .. 
صورة اسطورية .. 
"تولد مثل أبطال الحكايات القديمة" 
صورة من تاريخك الرائع العظيم .. 
كي نقاوم بها اكذوبة الموت يؤدي إلى النسيان .. 
سامي السامي .. 
ها هم عشاقك عشاق الزعيم يبكونك بدم القلب 
"ها هم، آتون يبلغونك حبهم ودعواتهم وصلواتهم.. 
كما لو فقدوا بذهابك ما تبقى من عبير الحياة ورونقها .. 
أراهم يتدافعون باحثين عن الابداع الذي رحل معك .. 
نتدافع نحوك أيها السامي غير مصدّقين بأن قلبك قد توقف عن النبض .. 
"حيث كان الابداع يهدر مثل عاصفةٍ من الصبوات" 
مدن بكاملها تجيء الآن حاملة شوارعها الكئيبةَ 
كي تقول لك: الوداع 
وأنت تتسامى فينا وتصعد نحو السماء السامية .. 

سامي السامي .. 
"عبثاً نحاول أن نعيد بناء ما تهشَّم في غيابك .. 
من شظايا الروح 
ولا أفق يرشدنا اليك.." 
نراك بطولة عظيمة المنال .. جميلة الرايات .. 
فتخفق قلوبنا بذكرى تلك الأيام الخوالي .. 
فنقول: هذا سامي السامي قد أتى عائدا ببشارات النصر.. 
أتى ليهدينا بطولات جديدة وانتصارات فريدة .. 
سامي السامي .. 
جئثك، مجرداً إلا من كلمات لا تفي بحقك .. 
معلنا عليك الحب والوفاء والاخلاص .. 
جئتك كي أقدم لك شئيا من الحب .. والاعجاب .. 
جئتك يا قائد مواكب النصر الأحمر محبا .. عاشق .. 
مخلصا لك .. 
فهلا قبلتني ..؟؟؟ 

* * * 
سامي السامي ليرحمك الله ويغفر لك بقدر حجم الفرحالذي 
أدخلته على قلوبنا المحبة لك ...


هـاهـو كتـاب سـامي بيـن أيـديكـم .. 
فأعطـوني قائـدا واحـدا حقق للوطن 
وللزعـيم مـا حققـه سـامي السـامي :

*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*
سـامي السـامي بشـعار مدرسـة الهـوارة ... 
والتقرير يتحـدث عن غيـابه الذي سيكون 
مؤثرا على منتخب مدني للكرة الطائرة : 


*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*معـركـة تسـجيل سـامي في المريخ 
كانـت شـبيهة بمعـركـة تسـجيل الملك فيصل .. 
وكالعـادة اسـتطاع الزعيـم بفضـل رجاله الميامين 
بقيادة الراحل أبو العائلة أن يكسـبوا المعركة .. 
ومـن كـسب سـامي السامي ، كسب التسجيلات 
والتاريـخ والبطـولات .. 
أنظروا لتعنت اتحاد مدينة مدني وحكومة الاقليم : 
 




*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*



*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*أخيـرا كسب الـزعـيم المعـركة وزين 
كشـفه بالنجـم سـامي وبقيـة الدرر وعلى 
رأسهم فتحـي فـرج الله : 
وقد كان حديث الراحل حسن ابو العائلة المنشور هنا 
في مكانه فقد صدق حديثه واستطاع الزعيم أن يصبح 
قوة ضاربة قهرت كل الفرق في ذلك الوقت .. 
وسنرى كل ذلك إن شاء الله ..


*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*تضـاربت المعلـومـات حـول أول مباراة يلعبها 
سـامي السـامي مـع الـزعـيم .. 
فهنـا كتبت هـذه الصحيفة أنه سـيلعب اليوم 
ضـد العـامل :


وهنـا ذكـر أن أول مبـاراة ضـد ود نـوباوي بتاريخ 
5 مايـو 1977 ... 
وهـي المباراة التـي شـهدت أول أهـداف سـامي السامي 
مـع الـزعـيم : 


*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*بتـاريـخ 20 مايـو 1977 لعـب سـامي السـامي 
أول مبـاراة ديـربـي ضـد الوسـخانين ... 
وحيثمـا سـار سـامي سـار النصـر .. 
ارهـاصـات مـا قبـل المبـاراة :

صبـاح يـوم المبـاراة خـرجـت الصحـف بالعنـاوين الآتيـة: 


وإسـتطاع الـزعـيم أن يكـسب هـذه المبـاراة 
بهـدف لحمـوري مـن صـنع المايسـترو سامي: 


لـن يبطـرنا النصـر .. ولـن تثنينـا الهـزميـة .. 
هـذا هـو سـر عظمـة الـزعـيم : 



*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*
*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*وفـي يـونيـو 1977 نـال سـامي السـامي شـرف 
ارتـداء شـعار الـوطـن والدفـاع عنـه وذلك بانضمامه 
لمنتخـب الشـباب الوطـني : 



*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*وحيـن قـام الـزعـيم بجـولة فـي غـرب السـودان 
لاعـداد فـريقـه الشـاب كان سـامي عنـد المـوعد 
تمـامـا ، فقـد أكـد أن الـزعـيم قـد كسـب لاعبا 
مهـولا بحـق وحقيقـة .. 
فكان نجـم الـرحلـة الأول دون منـازع :



*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*وكـان الأمـر طبيعـي جـدا وعـادل جـدا 
أن يتـم إختيـار سـامي السـامي نجمـا لشـهر 
يـونيـو 1977 : 





*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*وبعـد أن فـرض المايسـترو نفسـه داخـل الملعب 
فـرض نفسـه حبـا وابـداعـا علـى الصحف التي 
تسـابقـت لحواراتـه ، وأفـردت لـه ملاحقهـا الرياضية : 









*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*وبتـاريـخ 18 يـوليـو 1977 سـجل سـامي السـامي 
أول أهـدافـه مـع المنتخب الوطـني للشـباب في 
مبـاراة تجريبيـة ضـد فـريـق النيـل : 


*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*وبتـاريـخ 24 أغسـطس أثبـت سـامي السـامي فعـلا 
أنـه رجـل وهـداف الثـواني .. وذلك عنـدمـا لـدغ 
المـوردة فـي آخـر ثـوانـي المبـاراة .. 
وهـذه المبـاراة شـهدت تألقـا لافتـا لسـامي السـامي : 








*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*غدا نكمل الباقي باذن الله
الشكر اجزله للرئع حسين يوسف والذي سمح لنا بانزال هذا الموضوع المهم جدا عن حياة الراحل الاسطورة سامي عزالدين
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*سلمت يداك علي نقل هذا الموضوع الرائع يانجمة السعد 
الا رحم الله سامي السامي واسكنه فسيح جناته 
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*يديك العفيه  ..
ولسامي الرحمه والمغفره
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*[CENTER]وبتـاريـخ 6 أكتـوبـر 1977 

كان لسـامي السـامي مـوعـد جـديـد 

مـع التاريخ وطـريـق البطـولات .. 

ففي هـذا التاريخ تسبب هـدف سـامي السامي 

الذي أحـرزه في شـباك الهـلال في تحقيق 

الـزعـيم لأول بطـولة محمـولة جـوا .. 

كل ذلك تـم بعـد مباراة جـوبا المشهورة 

بين المـريـخ والهـلال والتي انتهت بفوز الزعيم 

بهـدف وحيـد أحرزه سامي في دقائق المباراة 

الأخـيرة .. 

فهتفت الجماهير: 

باقـي دقيقـة .. سـامي بيجبهـا : 



واليـوم نبكـي مـع الأسـتاذ مـزمـل ونقـول: 

باقـي دقيقـة .. وسـامـي مـافـي .. 



وبعد نهاية المباراة كتب أديب المريخ الراحل إبن البان 
أجمل وأروع تحفة أدبية صورت هذا الانجاز، فقال :

اقتباس:[gdwl]

معركة المقياس والأنناس يا ناس 

* يقولون إذا أردت ان تعرف مقياس الأسد .. وتتبين صوت زئيره من صوت الرعد .. وتري كيف تكون في الطبيعة ضربته القاضية فأقذف به بعيداً عن عرينه ومسقط رأسه وصوت أشباله .... 

* وإن أمكنك أن ترحل به عن طريق السماء فأفعل .. ولا ترحل به عن طريق الأرضحتي يمكنه أن يري دنيا المعالم والطلول .. ويمكنه أيضاً أن يشم عرار نجد .. ويقول القائلون : 
تمتع من شميم عرار نجد ... فما بعد العشية من عرار 

* وهذا ما كان بالفعل ... 

* ورحلت بالأسدين الطائرة تبتغي الي الجنوب سبباً في مناسبة كبيرة من مناسباتها السعيدة وسبحت بين السحاب والضباب تودعها قلوب الأحبة .. قلوب في الأرض وقلوب في السماء .. 
وإستراحت الطائرة علي أرض الجنوب .. ولم تسترح قلوب العشاق في أرض الشمال .. 

* فهي المرة الأولي في التاريخ أن يصوم الصائمون ولا يرون الهلال .. وان يدلج المدلجون الليل ولا يرون النجم الذي به علامات للتأمل وهم به يهتدون .. 

* وإنتهت لحظات الترقب .. وإقتربت الساعة تعلن الرابعة مساء وأشعة الشمس المتكئة علي صفحة الأفق تبارك اليوم المشهود ... وأعلن فارس الميدان ان يتقدم الأسدان فلقد جاءت لحظة ( القادسية ) .. 

وتقابلا .. 
وإلتقيا .. 

أسدان ..أسد جريح فاته حارس عرينه قبل أيام وناح من أجله النائحون .. وفرح الضاحكون .. وأسد مستريح في يده الجبيرة وعلي رأسه الضريرة .. وعلي مسامعه اغنيات العديل والزين .. 

نعم أسدان .. أحدهما يلتقي وبين يديه كل ما يملك من ولد وسند .. وثانيهما يلتقي بلا (( سند )) ولكن لسان حاله يقول .. 

إذا غاب منا سيد قام سيد (( قؤول )) بما قال الكرام فعول .. 

ودارت المعركة .. نار تلتقي بنار .. ولهب .. وشهب .. وعزفت الأرجل هنا وهناك .. تدق الأرض دقاً ..كأنها أقدام العشاق ..في حلبة الرقص بسوق الباديا .. أو (( هايد بارك )) .. 

المدينة تختلط الألوان وتصبح أشبه بقوس قزح وسرعان ما ينداح الي حلقة للرقص الراقص علي إيقاع الطبول الساخن الذي شبهه (( أيفانز برتشارد )) بنهر من الفولاذ منصهر يدفق في شرايين الراقصين والراقصات كفراشات مجتمعة .. 

نعم لقد كانت مباراة الجامعة .. لا مباراة الغيب وحدها فيما يقول الناقد الرائع كمال طه .. وإنما هي مباراة الغيب والشهادة .. مباراة القياس والأنناس .. أو قل مباراة السادس من أكتوبر مباراة العبور الثاني .. 

وأخيراً الي لقاء آخر ..[/CENTER[/gdwl]]
                        	*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*وبتـاريـخ 31 أكتـوبـر 1977 

لعـب سـامي السـامي أولى مبارياته الدوليـة 

مـع الزعـيم ، وكانت ضـد السكة حديد المصري 

أثناء زيارة الزعيـم للقـاهـرة:



[img]http://www.image.gostshare.com/download.php?file=y0p1eoyjw03623l1s55f.jpg[/img][/align][/quote
*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*وبتاريخ 16 نوفمـبر 1977 

لعـب سـامي السـامي أولى مبارياته مع 

الفريق القـومي السـوداني الأول وكانت ضد 

منتخب مصـر في تصفيات المنطقة الوسطى:

*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*وبتـاريـخ 8 يناير 1978 

لعب سامي السامي أول مباراة له ضد فريق 

أوربي ، وكانت ضد فريق سلافيا التشيكي .. 


وقـد لعـب سـامي السـامي أجمـل 

مباريـاتـه كالعادة وكان متألقا فجأء تقييمة 

من قبل النقاد بعبارات مختصرة : 

سامي: خواجـة .. أدهش الخواجات


*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*وبتـاريـخ 15 ينايـر 1978 

أحـرز سـامي السـامي أول أهـدافـه 

في مـرمـى فريق أوربي .. 

والذي أحرزه في مرمى سلافيا التشيكي في 

احتفالات الزعيم بيوبيله الذهبي :


*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*وفي نيايـر 1978 

أقيمـت دورة معرض الخرطوم الدولي والتي 

وضمت بعض الدول الأفريقيـة وشـارك سامي 

السامي مع الفريق القومي السوداني 

الذي إستطاع أن يفوز بكأس الدورة:






*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*وفي مارس 1978 زار فريق الأفريقي التونسي السودان 
بدعوة من الهلال وقد استطاع الأفريقي أن يقهر ال000ل 
برباعية نارية .. 
فأصبحت سمعة الكرة السودانية تحدي حقيقي أمام نجوم الزعيم 
بقيادة سامي السامي وقد كان ذلك .. وأبدع سامي السامي قبل 
أن يصاب ويخرج :




*

----------


## نجمة السعد

*وبتاريخ 16 أبريل 1978 .. 
أحرز سامي السامي أول أهدافه الأفريقية مع المريخ 
في مرمى فريق هارد وير استارز الملاوي وذلك في 
بطولة الأندية الأفريقية وهي المباراة ألولى لسامي 
السامي مع الزعيم ولم يلعب المباراة الأولى نسبة 
للاصابة التي كان يعاني منها : 

يوم المباراة صرح شيموناك مدرب الزعيم بالآتي : 



وهنـا نتيجة المباراة وتوثيق هدف سامي السامي :




*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافيه
*

----------

